# DC Bans eating rockfish caught from its waters



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like they are finally catching up to what everyone else has been doing for so long....My question is, does this include the migratory fish that come up during the spawn?

http://wtop.com/dc/2016/02/d-c-bans-eating-rockfish-districts-waters/

"The Department of Energy and Environment has put the fish, also known as striped bass, on the Do Not Eat list after its testing revealed high levels of PCBs and other contaminants in the fish.

PCBs have been known to cause cancer in animals and numerous health problems for humans.

“We don’t believe there is a safe level of consumption,” D.C. Councilmember Tommy Wells, director of the Department of Energy and Environment, tells ABC7. "


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

"Fish caught in those areas do not have the same toxins."
-marketing BS for VA/MD-

If I remembered correctly, one is recommended to only eat 1 serving of rockfish over 28" per month.

The reality is the larger the fish, the higher level of toxins anywhere. 
This is one fundamental reason of why I do not support the new proposed 1 fish 35" or longer for the trophy season. Fish in the low-mid 20's are easier to clean, better to eat, and have far less toxins.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The Anacostia and upper Potomac are pretty nasty. I wouldn't eat anything out of them. The real issue here is migrant vs. resident fish. If they're coming in from the ocean they're probably safe (though you can't kill spawners so it's moot), while the smaller fish that are under three years old sit in those polluted waters and gradually hoover up all those PCBs. All the more reason for catch and release.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Sand Flea good call on the young fish that hang out and rack up on the toxins - basically most fish will have some toxins as long as they were spawned in the DC area? Its hard to make a judgement call when I catch a fish to keep it or not...recently this sheen over the potomac has me worried there is something seeping into our waters.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Many years ago we were hanging out on the Potomac in DC just killing time and we saw several guys wading and netting fish from underneath a discharge pipe and they were obviously planning to keep them. It seemed very sketchy to me. The water didn't seem very clean. Maybe the quality has improved since then but I wouldn't have eaten anything out of that water.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

sand flea said:


> The Anacostia and upper Potomac are pretty nasty. I wouldn't eat anything out of them. The real issue here is migrant vs. resident fish. If they're coming in from the ocean they're probably safe (though you can't kill spawners so it's moot), while the smaller fish that are under three years old sit in those polluted waters and gradually hoover up all those PCBs. All the more reason for catch and release.


Larger fish still have toxins. Mercury seems to be the typical issue with ocean spcies. I have not checked consumption advisories up north in NJ, NY, MA, RI or CT. 

Arguably, the only "safe" fish would be he small fish of species that grow fast.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

bluefish1928 said:


> Larger fish still have toxins. Mercury seems to be the typical issue with ocean spcies. I have not checked consumption advisories up north in NJ, NY, MA, RI or CT.
> 
> Arguably, the only "safe" fish would be he small fish of species that grow fast.


Very true, and a good point. Huge fish that have been around for decades like big bluefins or swordfish are loaded with mercury and other crap. My point about migratory fish is that those that swim in polluted waters, even small ones, will rack up toxins faster than even the bigger ones that live most of their lives in the open Atlantic and visit polluted waters for brief periods.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Is it safe to eat hardhead/croaker, white and yellow perch, bluegill, from the bay? If it is, why even think about eating rockfish. The little fish taste way better then rockfish IMO.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy I agree that pan fish taste better than rock but I wouldn't eat them out of Potomac. That's what the rock are eating and you see the result!!!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Andy I agree that pan fish taste better than rock but I wouldn't eat them out of Potomac. That's what the rock are eating and you see the result!!!!


 Agree with that. How about the Chesapeake Bay and rivers on the Eastern Shore side of bay? Think the perch are safe to eat? I think they are.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd have no problem eating anything from the ES . I'm already looking forward to the white perch run at Red Bridges!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> I'd have no problem eating anything from the ES . I'm already looking forward to the white perch run at Red Bridges!!


 I might also hit Red Bridges. Should be some yellow perch there now. You think? I never fished for yellows there, only white perch.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Its says theres a ban on eating them but it doesn't say anything about not being allowed to harvest them


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

zam said:


> Its says theres a ban on eating them but it doesn't say anything about not being allowed to harvest them


 Where is the ban? Is the ban for red bridges yellow and white perch?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

it say its a ban on eating Rockfish from DC waters, kind of an odd story since they don't say they are banning people from keeping them. what are they going to do look in peoples windows to see if they eat the fish they caught? LOL


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

zam said:


> it say its a ban on eating rockfish from dc waters, kind of an odd story since they don't say they are banning people from keeping them. What are they going to do look in peoples windows to see if they eat the fish they caught? Lol


 lol!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Andy, I have caught a few yellow's from Red Bridges over the years but they don't spawn there like the white's do. I have a few creeks that I fish not too far from there that they still come up in numbers but they are becoming less and less each year sadly.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Toxic DC waters...there is a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I am hoping they show up a lot in Marshy Hope Creek. I think they will because me and another guy was catching them a few weeks ago pretty good. Then the weather changed to Temps. in the teens and they where gone. I checked the creek out this morning. All Ice is gone, and the water looked pretty clear. Too windy, almost blew me off the pier. I think with this heavy rain and warm Temps. the yellow perch and crappie will show up. This heavy/hard rain will warm the water. That upper Choptank has always been great for white perch and crappie. Bass too. Thanks for the Info. on red bridges.


----------

